# iPad - Samsung Smart TV



## kjayoub (26 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour, 

Je me demande s'il est possible d'afficher sur mon iPad ce que je regarde sur ma télé (Samsung Smart TV UE40ES8000): en gros, que le film que je regarde sur ma télé soit reproduit sur mon iPad...

Si qqun a une idée d'application...

Merci d'avance, et bonnes fetes !


----------



## Tuncurry (26 Décembre 2012)

kjayoub a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je me demande s'il est possible d'afficher sur mon iPad ce que je regarde sur ma télé (Samsung Smart TV UE40ES8000): en gros, que le film que je regarde sur ma télé soit reproduit sur mon iPad...
> Si qqun a une idée d'application...
> Merci d'avance, et bonnes fetes !



Salut. Possible en tout cas sur une tablette Android avec l'app Samsung Smart View. Ta TV est compatible donc essaye. Je crois que la version iOS est un peu différente donc à tester. De toute façon elle est gratuite, alors...
Samsung avait été le premier à innover en proposant une télécommande avec un écran déporté ou était streamé la chaîne regardée. Depuis, c'est passé sur tablettes et smartphones.
Sinon, ca reste possible également avec un opérateur genre SFR, Free ou Bouygues. Pour une meilleure qualité et recevoir toute l'offre TNT, il faut streamer depuis l'antenne TNT, et non depuis le flux mis à disposition par l'opérateur...


----------



## kjayoub (27 Décembre 2012)

Merci pour l'info, j'essaierai ce soir apres le boulot...Je te tiens au courant !

Bonne journee!


----------

